# Source for Small Engine tools



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

looking for reccomendations for small engine tools, valve spring compressors and the like. i work on my small engines and do not mind buying tools. i dont need commercial grade or quality as i am not working on engine after engine every day. just here and there or my own stuff. thanks btw, i live in san antonio, tx.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

you could get a foley belsaw catalog , they sell tools and basic parts , you could try mandd.com , or even look on ebay for some used tools , 
john


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Might try Harbor Frieght if you are not doing this for a living. I own many tools from there and never had a problem yet. By the way I'am not connected to Harbor Frieght in anyway.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

tommyj3, 
i get alot of tools from harbor freight also , i use alot of their wrenches , drill bits , i even have a benchtop drill press from there , 2 grinder stands , , wall mount shop light , ect. they are dependable tools , the only problem i ever had was w/ the screwdrivers , but everything else seems to be great .


----------



## batrams (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.m-and-d.com/small_engine_tools.html has a very complete list


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

How does that benchtop drillpress work for ya, any probs, I'm thinking about buying one.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

it works pretty good , my only complaint is its a keyed chuck , but other than that it has worked great , especially for the price , i mounted it to a grinder stand and use it alot when drilling handle bars ect


----------

